# Lucy's Licks



## Saudade (Jun 14, 2009)

[align=center]






[/align][align=center] 

[/align][align=left]Welcome to Lucy's Licks of '09, my attempt at starting a blog after being bullied by the other forum members. So a little about us then!

The Owner:




Most of you on the forums already know me, my name is Dave, I'm 18 years old and live in Australia. I'm 6'3 with blue eyes and a scraggly beard, I love rabbits and have always had animals my entire life. I grew up on a semi-farm with two horses, a german shepherd and a single sheep.
After leaving our property we kept the dog but had to give all our other animals away, almost a year ago Lucy came in to my care and keeping, since then she's pulled me out of a deep deep depression and changed my life forever.





The Real Owner (The Rabbit):
Lucy is a purebred dutch, she has near perfect markings except around her mouth. I fell in love with her from the first moment I saw her, she was the quietest and calmest of all of her brothers and sisters but still the most inquisitive. I love her with all my heart and without her I don't know what I would do.

I will try to chronicle the interesting parts of our lives here, but chances are there won't be much. Though there will be lots and lots and lots of pictures so be warned.
[/align]


----------



## Numbat (Jun 14, 2009)

Lucy is such a sweetie :blushan:

Pets have a big impact on our lives. I'm glad you guys have found each other.


----------



## Minilop (Jun 14, 2009)

Awww! She is adorable. 

Sounds like she has found the perfect home with you.


----------



## Becca (Jun 14, 2009)

*Saudade wrote:*


> [align=left]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Australian dude! Or Kangaroo man as my sis calls youu 
Finally you've started a blog!!!



Wooooo!!!
Lucy is really really gorgeous - I will be expecting lots of pictures in this blog!

Byee dudee :coolness:

x


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 14, 2009)

:biggrin2:Good start! Now post the picture you showed me.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 14, 2009)

I loooooooooooooove Lucy!  I think Dutch markings are so elegant. Of course, my favorite dog is a Boston Terrier, so I may be a bit biased on the markings. Can't wait to read about her adventures here! Don't forget to share your Bun-Can link in your blog somewhere, too.


----------



## Saudade (Jun 17, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Don't forget to share your Bun-Can link in your blog somewhere, too.


 Bun-can? Bun's on the can 24/7?


----------



## Saudade (Jun 17, 2009)

[align=center]*Update!

Lucy's Licks!
17/06/09
*[/align][align=left]*Listening to: *The World Ends With You - Soundtrack
*Eating: *Popcorn
*Watching: *Freddie vs. Jason*
Playing: *The World Ends With You*
Quote of the day: *Dance like no one is watching, but close the shades just in case someone is.*
*[/align]

Bored all day, spent it studying for maths. I've discovered a new game to play with Lucy though, Mum has a beautiful red rose and whenever a petal falls off of it I give it to Lucy. She loves these petals so much that she'll do almost anything to get them. I play a game with her by twirling he petal around her nose as she tries to eat it. She manages to get a bite or two in but can't eat the whole thing. She'll chase the petal around until she gets a good hold of it and then I let her eat the whole thing.
I've changed most of her feedings to be out of my hands, she doesn't mind and will quite happily crawl out of the cage to eat from my hands.

My camera is lent out to a friend, so while my camera is away, I will just have to use my massive reserve of pictures.

These are some of the photos of my first few weeks with lucy. It includes her brother 'Caramel' who was a peanut who lived for almost four months.

Lucy at rest in her temporary cage. She'd overturned her food bowl and declared it as hers.





Lucy wrapped up in her towel and about to explore the front verandah.





Exploring! We've all come to associate this pose with lucy.





Lucy discovering her beautiful reflection for the first time.





Lucy and her younger brother out in the twilight exploring a small run.





Here are just a few of my favourite pictures of Lucy.






















Here is Lucy's younger brother, he passed on around December.









And here's my favourite of the two, a beautiful size comparison.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 17, 2009)

Awwweh, great blog.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 17, 2009)

Lucy is so cute! Get your bun-cam fixed so we can get our Lucy fix


----------



## Becca (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Minda meant Bun cam Dave 

I've said this before and I'll say it again 
LUCY IS BEAUTIFUL!
I love her so much!!
More pictures? You said your supply was huge so I demand more!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jess_sully (Jun 17, 2009)

Lucy is beautiful  I love dutches. Isn't it great how animals can be so therapeutic!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great pictures, my wife has a black & white dutch also, her name is Duchess, original I know. However, she is royalty after all.

Dave


----------



## Becca (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Austrailian dude and lucy!
How are you both?


----------



## Saudade (Jun 20, 2009)

[align=center]*Update!

Lucy's Licks!
20/06/09
*[/align][align=left]*Listening to: *Jea (Some crazy Japanese Gabba Techno)
*Eating: *Chicken Nuggets
*Watching: *Dollhouse*
Playing: *The World Ends With You*
Quote of the day: *
I want you so much 
I want to shout
from the rooftops
but then you might hear me
and start closing your
curtains at night.
- asofterworld: 239[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]So I've been neglecting Lucy for the last couple of weeks and I feel really bad, we haven't been spending much time together. Plus she's been spending a lot of time in her cage due to the bad weather, this should mean that I've been playing with her more often, but my school seems determined to screw me over.[/align][align=left]I've been watching heaps of Dollhouse and it's a really great series, though it's not surprising considering it's made by Joss Whedon. I would suggest it to people who want to start feeling all existential...[/align][align=left]
Anyway without further ado, here are some pictures of Lucy, picked out by my friend Spring.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]Lucy Relaxing in the sun.
[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]




[/align]


----------



## Becca (Jun 20, 2009)

Aaaaaw so cute!

:hearts


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 20, 2009)

BUNNY BUTT!!!


----------



## Saudade (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey... Her butt looks just like your face buttface   :brat:
Thanks!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 21, 2009)

At least my buttface looks better than your butt face!!


----------



## Saudade (Jun 22, 2009)

[align=center]*Update!

Lucy's Licks!
22/06/09
*[/align][align=left]*Listening to: *Misery Business - Paramore
*Eating: *Steak!
*Watching: *Dollhouse
* Playing: *Left 4 Dead*
Quote of the day: *Coffee! Oh sweet nectar of the gods, every sip is like a lightning bolt from heaven! Without you my life would be dull, the days a blur! Your names abound, Ambrosia, Manna, Caramelatte![/align][align=left] - Me![/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]Not much to really update today, Lucy has been inside for the last week or so, I'm cleaning out lucy's cage tomorow morning when I get a chance.[/align][align=left]So without further ado some more pictures of Lucy these were picked today by SilverBirchRabbitry. I really am so lazy that I can't be bothered picking them myself. To quote a famous rabbit! 'Aren't I a stinker!'
[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]




[/align]


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 22, 2009)

Lovin the blog! & Lucy, she looks like Lucinda rofl


----------



## Saudade (Jun 22, 2009)

Going to do a miniupdate and formally announce plans to bunnynap lucinda.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 22, 2009)

I LOVE this one.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 22, 2009)

-hides Lucinda- 
rofl Lucinda is mean, she like trys to chew your hand off o.o


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 24, 2009)

Great pictures, she is a very cute bunny.


----------



## Saudade (Jul 15, 2009)

[align=center]*Update!

Lucy's Licks!
16/07/09
*[/align][align=left]*Listening to: *Bring Me The Disco King [Loner Remix] - David Bowie
*Eating: *Brownies
*Watching: *M*A*S*H
* Playing: *Animal crossing*
Quote of the day: *o/` You promised me the ending would be clear
You'd let me know when the time was now
Don't let me know, when you're opening the door
Stab me in the dark, let me disappear o/`
[/align][align=left] - Bring Me The Disco King - David Bowie
[/align][align=left]
[/align]No pictures this week, I guess I don't even have the motivation to ask someone else to do it for me.
I really don't know what to write...
It's 12:30 in the morning, I'm tired and I have dark... black thoughts running through my mind.
It's been a long time since I felt like this.
It's these nights where I wish I'd just jumped.
It's these nights where I want to Jump...
Don't know why I bother putting it on here... I don't think anyone cares...
Probably my own fault, I'm an opinionated jerkface...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sometimes it takes a lot just to get out of bed. Sorry you feel so down and people do care. Lucy cares too, she's put in a lot of effort to train you as a bunny slave.

Saw the date on your post and went July 16th? Then I remembered your over the international date line, duh.

Well I hope your day gets better.

Dave


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 15, 2009)

Some days are just blah, but it's ok. Some days are good  

Lucy is just gorgeous... more pics please!!!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool blog dude! Keep us updated.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 27, 2009)

More Lucy pics!


----------



## Saudade (Aug 2, 2009)

[align=center]*Update!

**:headflick:**Lucy's Licks!:headflick:
02/08/09*[/align][align=center]*[line]*[/align][align=left]*Listening to: *Camera One - Josh Joplin Group
*Eating: *Skittles
*Watching: *Mobile Suit Gundam 00
* Playing: *Secret of Monkey Island
* Quote of the day: *I'm here to drink tea and kick butt, and I'm all out of butt! - Me!
[/align][align=left]*Lyrics of the day:*o/` Stop making that face,
as if you "sacrificed yourself just so I'd understand."
A sin doesn't end with tears,
you have to suffer and carry the burden forever.
Who are you waiting for in the labyrinth of your emotions,
With no exit in sight?
As I spelled them out in this blank notebook,
I want to release my true feelings more and more.
What do you want to escape from
That thing called 'reality'? o/`
[/align][align=left] Again - Yui[/align][align=left][line][/align][align=center]:bunnydance:*General Blog Banter!*:bunnydance:
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]Another update without pictures? Bah! They will come later tonight when I bully someone else in to picking them out for me.
[/align] :lies
Okay so maybe that was a lie, this above was written half an hour ago when I was feeling lazy! I'm taking some pictures now!
But seriously they will be up in an update later tonight!
Also you may have noticed my blog has had an explosion of awesomeness, in other words I got up off my lazy butt and started working on the formatting for my page! More will come when I start introducing my own custom banners and the like!
[line][align=center]:yahoo:*Life! The Universe! And Everything In Between!*:yahoo:
[/align]Life?
What life! I'm doing graduation exams, and apparently my life has been confiscated! That means no movies, no lieing around all day scratching myself, no going out and lieing in the grass and rolling around. No counting clouds or giggling at the thought of why men have nipples. (As I've suggested we should have the ability to shoot lasers from them, or dispense some form of beverage.)
What it does mean is projects, examinations, and dreaded performances.
It also means that I will begin my epic battle against the procrastination monster!
That also means that I'll be on the forum more often ranting, raving and doing my little information dance!
[line][align=center]_*:dutch*__*Lucy's Word:dutch*_[/align][align=left]Well! It was Lucy's Birthday yesterday! She didn't get any presents because her slave is a poor bastard but she did get a carrot and some yummy wheat bix! She loved it all and acted like a true little snob! Attacking her slave when he didn't pay enough attention to her and jumping all over him![/align][align=left]
[/align][line]
[align=center]*:rantave's Rant!**:rant:
*[/align][align=left]Well it's rant time! Yep I've given myself a little plant to rant and rave about something that's getting on my nerves! Beware I'm going to be highly opinionated here and if you don't like it then take a hike mike and go to the next section!
*Todays Rant is brought to you by: Twilight! And the letter F (for fangirls)*
Well been reading the tech news lately, to discover to my mindboggling horror that infact there will be a Twilight Massively Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Game (MMORPG for you acronym savvy readers!), well needless to say I proceeded to have an aneurysm and twitch on the floor. A lot of people on here know my feelings towards Twilight, Stephanie Meyer and the hordes of screaming fangirls out there.
However my twitching and frothing at the mouth wasn't out of anger or insanity, it was of pure frustration, frustration that I hadn't thought of this idea before! Now don't get me wrong I don't usually think of using people as a respectable line of business, but in this case, well if you're stupid enough to spend upwards of $30 a month on a game about twilight, well you're suckers!
It would be the biggest cash scam in the world, millions of screaming rabid fangirls all throwing credit cards at you to be the first ones to level up their sparkle power! You would be rolling in the dough in no time! (And I don't mean because you've become homeless and had to rent your body out as a human rolling pin!)
Now not only does it put all of the insane little fangirls in one place, but it gives people like me and the ATLF (Anti-Twilight Liberation Front!) opportunities to cause them all to have simultaneous fangirl anger attacks.
Oh and on the subject of Twilight, if another girl refers to me as being 'Just like Edward' I will lose it, I mean honest to buddha it drives me insane. Okay, so what I can read from them telling me this is;
[/align]
I'm insanely good looking (Okay ladies, I have to agree here!)
I'm reclusive and shut off to the real world(Wait... Maybe they are right)
I can cause girls to go weak at their knees (I don't know about that but okay)
I'm a 108 year old virgin (Yep that's totall- oh wait there we go there's the first difference!)
I have a drinking problem (What?! Edward's is blood mine is alcohol and it's not a problem I'm actually quite good at it!)
I like girls who are 1/10th of my age (Yeah not happening...)
So yeah as you can see I'm nothing like Mr. Cullen here! *twitch*
End rant!
[line][align=center]*:camera**Photo Lounge!:camera
*_There are people who believe a photo captures your soul.
For them this is a terrible thing.
For me itâs one last chance._[/align][align=center]


[/align][align=center]















[/align]​[line][align=center]*h34r2Final thoughts!h34r2

*[align=left]Well I thought I would finish these blogs off with some final thoughts, so here goes.

[align=center]
[/align][/align][align=center]Treasure every moment you have with your bun,
You never know when they will be gone,
Take every photo, every video that you can,
Run, Laugh, Play with you bun,
Don't be afraid to be a kid,
No matter how old you are!
Buns are always kids and they won't think any different of you!
Learn from your buns,
They only have a short amount of time on this earth
And they know things that we never know
That you should never hate another
That even if you've been hurt before you can try again
That be nice to everyone you meet!
(You never know who will have a craisin in their pocket!)
 [/align][/align]


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> *
> *No counting clouds or giggling at the thought of why men have nipples. (As I've suggested we should have the ability to shoot lasers from them, or dispense some form of beverage.


You made me laugh, thanks =)

MOOOBS, of course.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 2, 2009)

Cool new design for your blog! Keep updating


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2009)

*pokes Dave*
we need more Lucy pics please 

xx


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 30, 2009)

Daaaveee.
Hi.
Lucy Pics ?


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful rabbit. I absolutely love dutch buns.
^.^

And David Bowie?
Not many others in our age group appreciate Bowie.
Right on man.

Love how neat you keep your blogging too.
Visually pleasing.

More pleaseee.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 16, 2009)

She's a cutie


----------



## Saudade (Dec 16, 2009)

[align=center]*Update!

**:headflick:**Lucy's Licks!:headflick:
17/12/09*[/align][align=center]*[line]*[/align][align=left]*Listening to: *Learning How to Smile - Everclear
*Eating: *A plastic piece that fell off of my laptop
*Drinking: *Pepsi Max 
*Watching: *Scrubs
* Playing: *Left 4 Dead
* Quote of the day: *Time goes, you say? Ah, no! alas, time stays, we go.  - Henry Austin Dobson
[/align][align=left]*Lyrics of the day:*o/` Leave me out with the waste
This is not what I do
It's the wrong kind of place
To be thinking of you
It's the wrong time
For somebody new
It's a small crime
And I've got no excuse
o/`
9 Crimes - Damien Rice
[/align][align=left][line][/align][align=center]:bunnydance:*General Blog Banter!*:bunnydance:
[/align]It's been a while since I updated this blog, it's felt like years and everything feels so... unfamiliar. I have decided to try to keep this blog updated every day or every second day, time allowing, to give myself a chance to hold on to some memories of Lucy before I have to go to college and say goodbye to her.

I will be starting a new blog come January first and have already begun work on coding it so as to give it a new and snazzy look, expect to see many more sections, some review areas for songs, films, T.V. shows, books and the like.

Hopefully I can keep to this promise.
*edit*
Forgot to say a big thanks to Fancy77 for helping pick todays pictures!

[line][align=center]:yahoo:*Life! The Universe! And Everything In Between!*:yahoo:
[/align]So the exams finished a month or so ago, I can't remember anymore, it's been so long since I've looked at an actual date. I got my exam marks back yesterday and I will be getting my ranking against the rest of the state back today. That ranking will determine what courses I can and can not get in to, a single number will be what defines the rest of my life.

Sometimes it scares me to think of the world as being so definite, the last few months I've been trying to find the simple joys in the world that I can before I lose it all and have to grow up again, from a youth that I have only just found. There are some things in this world that I still want to experience before I am forced to become an adult and I plan to do them.

Christmas is fast approaching and it is as depressing as usual, for so many reasons that I just won't go in to them here on my blog. Christmas is supposed to be a happy time, a time of caring and a time of giving and even now I think that all we care about is what it will bring us.

For those of you who are reading this, please take your time this month to give back to everyone you know, even if it's just a hug and a thank you.

[line][align=center]_*:dutch*__*Lucy's Word:dutch*_[/align][align=left]So Lucy has become more affectionate over the last couple of months, we've found a happy medium, I give her the space she wants and the time we do spend together we snuggle and we play. She is such a beautiful and wonderful rabbit the world will be a much darker place if she does not find a home that will nurture her.[/align][align=left]On that note we are still looking for a home to adopt Lucy, if you have any relatives in Australia who know and understand rabbits, people who won't just keep her outside and never play with her then please I implore you to ask them if they could take Lucy in. She really is a lovely bun.
[/align][line]
[align=center]*:rantave's Rant!**:rant:
*[/align]There will be no rant today, seeing as it is Christmas time and I do not want to be angry at anyone.
Though there is a short message.
This is directed to all the people of the world, please shut the hell up and let the Christians celebrate Christmas, everyone puts up with your culture and lets you play your music when you want, so the next time I see one of you abusing a Salvation Army volunteer who is elderly and just wants to play traditional christmas songs I will do more than make you leave.
[line][align=center]*:camera**Photo Lounge!:camera
*_There are people who believe a photo captures your soul.
For them this is a terrible thing.
For me itâs one last chance._[/align][align=center]Click the pictures to get them bigger![/align][align=center]*Lucy (Un)Leashed!*[/align][align=center]This was Lucy's first time on her leash when I first bought it for her! I can't remember uploading these pics so here they are!
[/align][align=center]

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

[/align][align=center]*Lucy Out & About*[/align][align=center]

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

[/align][align=center]
[/align][line]

[align=center]*h34r2Final thoughts!h34r2

*[/align]With Christmas fast approaching, don't forget who you are and who helped make you that person. These holidays aren't about giving gifts they're about showing appreciation, about showing affection for those who change our lives. So on Christmas day don't sit there eyeing your presents under the trees, dig for everyone else's and watch as they light up with joy.[align=center] [/align]


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good Dave...Love the red on Lucy!!!


----------



## Saudade (Dec 16, 2009)

Red is her favourite color and has always been. She hates it when I put blue towels on her cage.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 16, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> [align=left]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! This is a *great* picture!! Lucy is a lovely bun


----------



## missyscove (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the Lucy update! She's such a lovely bun and reminds me so much of my black dutch, Fiona.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my....I've just seen your blog for the first time (not sure how I missed it) - I love the photos and the layout - but I also enjoy reading about you & your life.

I hope the number for your scores turned out good...and I really hope you find Lucy a great home soon.

Keep up the blogging!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 17, 2009)

Awwww so many cute pictures of Lucy

You put so much time into your updates!!!!!!!!1


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 17, 2009)

Lucy is gorgeous! Great work


----------



## Saudade (Dec 17, 2009)

[align=center]*Update!

**:headflick:**Lucy's Licks!:headflick:
17/12/09*[/align][align=center]*[line]*[/align][align=left]*Listening to: *What You Don't Know - Jonatha Brooke (Dollhouse Theme)
*Eating: *Popcorn
*Drinking: *Pepsi Max 
*Watching: *Anime
* Playing: *Left 4 Dead
* Quote of the day: *What is a man? A miserable little pile of secrets  - Dracula (Castlevania: Symphony of the Night)
[/align][align=left]*Lyrics of the day:*
[/align]o/`
The sandy haired son of Hollywood
Lost his faith in all that's good
Closed the curtain, unplugged the clock
Hung his clothes on the shower rod
But he never got undressed
And no, he never made a mess

It's funny how life turns out
The odds of faith in the face of doubt
Camera One closes in
The soundtrack starts
The scene begins​[align=left]  o/`
Camera One - Josh Joplin Group
[/align][align=left][line][/align][align=center]:bunnydance:*General Blog Banter!*:bunnydance:
[/align]Now please don't be afraid my friends, I have no travelled forward in time! No, my friends, I am not speaking to you from the future nor am I looking for Sarah Connor. I am infact pre-empting tomorrow's blog post and starting on it early, so if you see this blog updated before the 18th, do not fear.

P.s. We have hovercars.

In other news it looks like my vow to update this blog daily is actually going to work? I know what you're thinking, "What are you talking about?" "Do I know you?" "Where's the bathroom?" "Does my butt look fat in this?".

Do not worry, I am thinking the same things!
[line][align=center]:yahoo:*Life! The Universe! And Everything In Between!*:yahoo:
[/align]So I got my full marks back today, my ranking against the entire state and it was quite disappointing, it looks like I won't be getting in to psychology.

Boo hoo.
*tear*

Okay I'm over it, it does however look like I will get in to the Drama Teaching course that I wanted to do! Finally my dreams will come true, I can stand in front of a class of young children and tell them.

"Listen to me now children, for I shall impart unto you the knowledge that I have gained in these years, firstly the sky is the limit, if you study and apply yourself you shall one day achieve everything you want. Also you can't breathe in space, so don't try to go above the sky. Secondly, never let someone convince you that it's "cool" to do something, especially if that something involves copious amounts of alcohol and a sheep. And finally, never use a public restroom seat."

These are my dream to pass on the knowledge that I've spent my life discovering, and maybe I might be able to inspire some kids to be creative. Oh and you know also maybe teach them Drama. That'd probably be important too...

So I know what a lot of you are thinking now, Dave, who would honestly let you near anybody under the age of 18 for more than ten minutes. Now I'm glad you asked that question, because I have no idea either.

I spent today sleeping from 6am till 1pm... Yeah I have an awesome sleep schedule, I can thank all of the lovely forum members for this sleep schedule.

I also bought a new wii game and a new wii controller for a wii that I won't get for another 8 days! This is ridiculous, a man should not have to wait that long, I can grow a beard in a shorter amount of time.

This brings me to the topic of beards, as many of you know my beard is one of the most wonderful things in the world, it has curative properties, just looking at it clears up acne, touching it will cure your arthritis and it has been rumoured snuggling in to it cures old age itself. There have been some rumours spreading amongst women that beards are dirty and disgusting, I would like to stop these rumours now and tell you that a beard is a beautiful thing, it is soft and ticklish and snuggly.

Also you know, some girls out there really like beards.

And they're hot.

Really hot.

I would also like to make a point that the rumour "Underneath Chuck Norris's Beard there is another beard" this rumour is false, in fact it was originally a truthful statement of "Underneath Chuck Norris's Beard there is simply Dave's Beard.".

[line][align=center]_*:dutch*__*Lucy's Word:dutch*_[/align][align=left]I've discovered the ridiculousness of this section of my blog, and I thought I might share it with you now. Lucy has one word, that word is NOW. I have discovered this is the biggest part of her vocabulary.[/align]See Lucy believes everything should be hers, right NOW. if she wants food she wants it NOW. If she wants fresh water she wants it NOW. If she wants to play she wants it NOW. If her owner is bugging her and being stupid she wants me to leave her alone NOW.

Now this might seem strange, but it is true, I tend to flesh out what she says to me, but truly it is just. NOW.

I shall end this section NOW.
[line]
[align=center]*:rantave's Rant!**:rant:
*[/align]Yet another day without a rant, honestly I'm just too mellow to rant at the moment. If you want a rant send me an idea or something or just kick me in the shin.
[line][align=center]*:camera**Photo Lounge!:camera
*_There are people who believe a photo captures your soul.
For them this is a terrible thing.
For me itâs one last chance._[/align][align=center]Click the pictures to see them bigger![/align][align=center]*Rabbit Rampage
*[/align][align=center]Lucy was let out for a bit this afternoon and had some fun bounding around.
The photos today were chosen by nicolevins[/align][align=center]









 








 

[/align][line]
[align=center]*h34r2Final thoughts!h34r2

*[/align]Starting this blog much earlier, or travelling in to the future has greatly helped me get this done on time. You should try it, personally I use a hamster powered flux capacitor.

Also please leave comments if you read this! I love to hear your opinions, your thoughts everything!

Also if you could try not to quote any of my old pics with Lucy in it when they were MASSIVE that'd be great too. Sorry I'm kinda insane about my neatness!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 17, 2009)

Except now I have an overwhelming urge for popcorn and I have to go to bed.

But I'm impressed by the blog.

And that you have such a good comprehension of Lucy-speak. (It's a common lagomorph dialect).


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 17, 2009)

i see no hover cars....i feel so disappointed!!

and i really hope you never lead a kid to insanity by tellin them about sheep and alcohol


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the way you have it styled personally.
Nice pics of Lucy by the way 
I love reading your blog... it's always so interesting


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 17, 2009)

Good blog post!
Hmmm, I wonder what kind of hot girls like beards?!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 17, 2009)

[align=center]:rant:
[/align] 
I'm ranting about the fact you don't have anything to rant about...

[align=center]:rant:
[/align] 

By the way - I love it when my husband grows out his beard. But it hasn't cured old age for me - must be cause I'm not hot!


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha.
[=
My cousin lovesss beards.
She wants to move to Australia someday to be around rugged men with beards.
Well at least that is her take on Australia.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 19, 2009)

*jessicalovesjesse wrote: *


> Haha.
> [=
> My cousin lovesss beards.
> She wants to move to Australia someday to be around rugged men with beards.
> Well at least that is her take on Australia


If she wants rugged men with beards she needs to come to NZ haha, our mean are much more manly than the aussie sorts  Hows Lucys hunt Dave? I called MAF to see how much it would cost.....Andlucky me I got a rabbit hater on the phone who believedthey're "rodents" I informed her they're actually lagomorphs lol she didn't like me after that and suggested $600 :shock:


----------



## Saudade (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry no update today guys as I am currently at a friends place and haven't seen Lucy all day.

Hopefully she is inside, asleep after enjoying a good meal.

If she isn't she's outside, cold... but atleast she's eaten and has something to drink out there.

great now I'm worrying.


----------



## katt (Dec 20, 2009)

beards are cool.

that is all I have to say on the subject.


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 28, 2009)

Adorable.


----------

